# What is the most beautiful scorpion?



## JDeRosa (Jan 30, 2009)

???
Are there any colorful ones?


----------



## tryme (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't think there is really any colourful ones but lovely ones like Desert Hairys


----------



## Aztek (Jan 30, 2009)

Beauty? In what?


In psychedelic pattern I guess I'd say Isometrus Maculatus


----------



## Vidaro (Jan 30, 2009)

R. junceus looks nice


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 30, 2009)

r.junceas by far(imo)
my female with babies





andy


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 30, 2009)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. But there are some pretty colorful scorpions, dark chocolate scorpions, pale yellow scorpions.


----------



## davidbarber1 (Jan 30, 2009)

A. bicolor.

David


----------



## Matt K (Jan 30, 2009)

Centruroides margaritatus or C. bicolor.

Or this:







  


Same scorpion in the shade instead of the sun:







:0 :0 :0


----------



## Aztek (Jan 30, 2009)

what Abyss said
What color is R.Junceus in person?
From here it looks purple, is that correct?


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 30, 2009)

purple with flash .
heres another one without the flash.





has purple hues,
a young one(close to mature)





they are real nice in person
andy


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jan 30, 2009)

IMO, Pandinus dictator is the most beautiful scorp in the world. But for me, the genus Androctonus, and in special A. hoggarensis has my heart still.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB (Jan 30, 2009)

Those are some sweet pics guys! Im ready for my emps to have scorplings... I still gotta find a female though cause I guess they are kind of an important thing in order to do this?? :}


----------



## calum (Jan 30, 2009)

there are 100's of beautiful scorpions IMO, some more than others. all personal preference though. personally I prefer the smaller, wierder looking scorpions.  oh and Uroplectes Sp. are STUNNING. never be able to have them though.  

anyway, my other Fav. species; 
_Euscorpius Sp_ 
_Hemiscorpiidae Sp_ 
some _Scorpionidae Sp_ 
_Vaejovidae Sp_ 

I hope to get a good number of these in the future. 

and I really hope _Superstitionidae_ scorpions become availible in the future; they are CRAZY looking.


----------



## -Exotic (Jan 30, 2009)

A Bicolor.


----------



## Nikos (Jan 31, 2009)

I remember I saw a scorpion tatoo on a very "nice" place.
That was and remains my favorite.

Sorry but I don't recall what species it was


----------



## JDeRosa (Jan 31, 2009)

Matt K said:


> Centruroides margaritatus or C. bicolor.
> 
> Or this:
> 
> ...


WOW, what species is that in the pics?


----------



## GiX (Jan 31, 2009)

Tityus stigmurus


----------



## Vincent (Jan 31, 2009)

For me Isometrus brachycentrus


----------



## Kugellager (Feb 1, 2009)

Centruroides elegans.













Cheers,
John
];')


----------



## Aztek (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, it has some pretty cool caraprace





'


I thought it was about the definite most beautiful scorpions, but everyone is posting their own so here I go.

I.Mac. I like the pattern






C.Gracilis I like the jet black and slenderness







A.Mauri I like the jet black and thick tail


----------



## Eclipse (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't know about you guys, but with scorpions, I don't really care about the color. I'm more interested in its body shape and unique tail/claws.


----------



## calum (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm with Eclipse. I like the weird - looking scorpions.


----------



## Aztek (Feb 1, 2009)

Eclipse said:


> I don't know about you guys, but with scorpions, I don't really care about the color. I'm more interested in its body shape and unique tail/claws.


Exactly!!!!
That's what I tell the tarantula people!!
But they're soooooo obsessed with colors.

Take a look here

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=127719&highlight=tarantula+vs+scorpion


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Feb 1, 2009)

i still believe that emps are great looking. big greenish/black are huge claws


----------



## calum (Feb 1, 2009)

those evil unfair tarantula people! 


you get really colourful scorpions as well... and they are oddly shaped! and Scorps can be fuzzy too, some parabuthus species are hairy as hell.


----------



## Moultmaster (Feb 2, 2009)

*Might be just me..*

But I've always liked Euscorpius Flavicaudis.  The black carapace and yellow legs make it a stunning scorp. Wish I knew where to get one though.


----------



## calum (Feb 2, 2009)

Euscorpius is one of my favorite genera by far... I plan to collect some in the future.


----------



## Lachdanan (Feb 2, 2009)

My (now dead) P. Villosus







I like the colorform with the pale legs


----------



## phear_me (Feb 2, 2009)

davidbarber1 said:


> A. bicolor.
> 
> David


Either A. Bicolor or the Mauretenicus.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 3, 2009)

My favorite scorpion has always been A. mauritanicus....I wish they were more readily available.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 3, 2009)

hey now...im a tarantula owner and im not evil!....i love scorps just as well....havent got as many, but to show i love them equally i got an H. spadix tattoo on my leg! and not one tarantula tattoo. i like color as much as anyone else....but it isnt everything...i mean my favorite T is an oklahoma brown...and yes there just brown...as far as what i belive to be the most " beautiful" scorp i have seen thus far...would have to be any tytius sp.(spelling?) also H. spadix, just because their always standing like there going to sting you....but i too love claws and tails....i love how the A. Australius tail goes from yellow to dark black almost as if its death itself creeping from the base to the tip....if you want to see my bad A$$ H. spadix tattoo then go to my pic link.....hahaha......man i need to get more scorps...first i need to talk my wife into letting me get some better more venomous species!


----------



## dairy (Feb 3, 2009)

H. Pauciden - not a conventional beauty, but still a beauty!


----------



## Quixtar (Feb 3, 2009)

Centruroides chiapanensis

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/c_chiapanensis(f).jpg

Centruroides bicolor

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/c_bicolor.jpg

Hottentotta jayakari salei

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/h_jayakari_salei4.jpg

Lychas scutilus

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/l_scutilus2.jpg

Parabuthus villosus

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/p_villosus3.jpg

Tityus ocelote

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/t_ocelote.jpg


Those are my favorites.


----------



## Tcollector (Feb 3, 2009)

A. australis


----------



## Moultmaster (Feb 3, 2009)

That tityus ocelote is a real beauty.


----------



## dairy (Feb 3, 2009)

Moultmaster said:


> That tityus ocelote is a real beauty.


No kidding! Cool pic!


----------



## signinsimple (Feb 3, 2009)

Scorpio Maurus ssp  (Morocco) courtesy of Mr. Yither

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/eycb/scorpions/Images/Prevues fiches/Scorpio-maurus-ssp1.gif

I'd give anything to get my hands on a few of these.


----------



## samantha (Feb 3, 2009)

Did he just bump up the saturation on this scorp?

<EDIT>


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Feb 4, 2009)

looks freshly molted. I dont think he'd appreciate his pictures being used without permission though. Maybe a link instead?
*edit a few of my personal pics of beautiful scorps sorry for the quality


----------



## calum (Feb 4, 2009)

niice eddy.  

is that the red S.mesaensis you've been trying to breed?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Feb 4, 2009)

One of the first I wanna get pics of the newer generation some are redder and others still retained the red tips.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 4, 2009)

davidbarber1 said:


> A. bicolor.
> 
> David


I second this.

It's tied with the Asian forest for prettiest scorp.


----------



## Krissrock (Feb 5, 2009)

Quixtar said:


> Tityus ocelote
> 
> http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/t_ocelote.jpg
> 
> ...


I love Bi-color and australis.....but that guy takes the cake


----------



## alexi (Feb 9, 2009)

call me old fashioned, but any big black beauty is what I like to see.


----------



## Bayss (Feb 11, 2009)

I really like babycurus jacksoni...they come in nice red or chocolate morphs...can be kept communally and are so fun to watch...easy to keep...they are awesome!


----------



## cjm1991 (Feb 11, 2009)

I love the way the A. Bicolor looks on white sand. Id say my favorites are between LQ's or Hairys.. probably Hairys though.
Heres a couple cool pics of mine that I really liked.


----------

